# enlarged spleen



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

So I haven't been on here in a while, but I'm really needing to know some other peoples input.
This past July I had to have my gallbladder removed. Anesthesia made me sick as a dog for the entire day, but other than that I healed fine. When they found out I had a gall stone, they also discovered I had an enlarged spleen. 
Gallbladder got taken out and for the past 2 months my doctors and specialist have been looking into my spleen problem. Today, I found out I have hereditary spherocytosis which causes me to be anemic at times and my spleen of course, enlarged. 
My specialist has classified it as a mild case and doesn't deem it specifically necessary to remove my spleen. However, when I told him I ride horses and I barrel race, he told me because of my hobby I would have to consider surgery. If I fell my spleen could rupture from it.
He also stated that it wouldn't be a small surgery either. So, now I feel a little scared and maybe a little stubborn. But I couldn't be that person that buys a small place with no yard to keep my horses at,I don't know it seems like other women I work with just shop or something. I couldn't live without being around my horses or barn. 
But then I was thinking, well what about a car wreck? We drive cars every day. It can't just be because of my horse riding hobby. There are other things that can hurt us. 
Am I being too hard headed about sticking with my dreams? 
I really want to compete at the pro level someday in barrel racing. I think I have had the dedication since day 1. I've been riding for 22 years, but just started learning how to barrel race 2 years ago. 
Well thanks in advance for any advice. 
My son and husband are with me all the way in my decisions, but my extended family aren't horse people and they just think its stupid.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

That's a hard thing to say because most doctors aren't well-versed in horses -- all they know is that they have to put us back together when we get hurt! 

I would consider getting a second opinion if you could afford one. Are there any medications you can take so your spleen will not be enlarged (yeah, can you tell I'm not a doctor either?? :lol? 

I do know that rupturing your spleen is very, very serious. However, major surgery isn't necessarily a cure-all either. I think you're going to have to weigh the risks and make the decision yourself. If there's no other options, I think this will ultimately have to be a personal choice.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

well the good thing is he said it won't have to be an open surgery. So recovery time is gonna be a few weeks. I'm feeling better already. yeah, no other options it has to be removed. Thanks for responding.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would not take the chance of it rupturing. If your horse tripped or slipped, and you hit the horn it could cause a problem, and you are correct about an auto accident. Good luck with the surgery, laproscopy is the way to go , the spleen and gall bladder are fairly close to each other. The surgeon may not be a horse person, but they know the human body. If you are concerned you can get a second opinion , most insurances will still cover this. 
Are you on a special diet now ?


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

No special diet. After my gallbladder surgery, things don't bother me like they did. I am being careful. Haven't heard from them yet as of my first consult or projected surgery date. Horse shows are pretty much over and this year has been shot to hell anyways. I'm just gonna start strong when the shows begin in March of the new year.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that an enlarged spleen can be due to an infection. It might get better. I would get it checked again and possibly get a second opinion.

If your spleen does rupture from an accident, it is bad news for the home team. 

Mine was enlarged for a while. It got better.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I have hereditary spherocytosis. that is why its enlarged. I thought I said that, sorry. 
Everyone in my family had to get it taken out so its inevitable.


----------

